# Lake Erie, Detroit River & St Clair SM Baits



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I just made a trip up to Lake St Clair and the Detroit River and rediscovered the pleasures of smallmouth bass fishing. It has been about 4 years since I made a trip up to the big water to catch SM bass so I guess I forgot how exciting that kind of fishing can be. I was wondering what you big water SM bass fisherman are using these days. I know, drop shot and tubes, but what specific types/brands and colors do you favor. I always used 3.5" tubes in any color green and this past trip was my first fishing the drop shot. I have always used jerkbaits in May and done very well. So what do you SM guys use up on the big water? Any specific baits for fall verses spring or summer?


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Erie darter by poor boy baits anything green pumpkin... And also use gulp..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

St.clair-Tubes,Spinnerbaits,jerkbaits,lipless cranks(xr50)
Lake erie- We troll larger cranks until we find em then sometimes will sit onem with tubes.


----------

